# I bought a Mighty Mouse



## senne (Nov 9, 2005)

Yesterday i've bought a Mighty Mouse (55). I'm quite happy with it, but there's one annoying glitch.

When i click in the middle of the mouse, i always get a Right-click. When i click 1cm to the left beginning from the middle of the mouse, i sometimes still get a Right-click.

It really doesn't work as Apple says it should work. Has anyone also experienced this problem, or should i return the mouse to Apple to ask for a new one?


----------



## maz94protege (Nov 9, 2005)

Really? its finger sensitive like the iPOD right? , i would think it would work better then that....


----------



## Mystic Gohan (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I love my mighty mouse, but I have experienced the problem of when you start to left click and drag something and you accidently expose the windows by hitting button 4 (click in middle) it makes it so I cant open up anything anymore... I have to reboot to make the mouse work properly again... so I just disabled expose on button 4


----------



## senne (Nov 9, 2005)

Can somebody merge my 2 threads? I accidentaly created two.

I don't think it's the same technology as the iPod, but it is comparable.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 9, 2005)

When I bought mine about 2 months ago I loved it...except for those side (4th buttons) everything worked just fine.  Occasionally you had a miss on the right click, but after spending a few days getting used to it that went away.

Now I'm not too happy.  I can't scroll down anymore, but can still scroll up and side to side.  The roller just doesn't "catch" when scrolling down.  So I guess I have to return it to CompUSA and get another.  Hopefully the next won't die so quickly.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2005)

I initially thought it was kind of cool, especially since Apple finally came out with a two button mouse sort-of.  And having tried it out at the Apple Store I thought it was OK.  But the more I think about it I would much rather have something from a third party manufacturer anyways.  It would definitely be cheaper than the Mighty Mouse and a lot more functional.


----------



## Veljo (Nov 9, 2005)

I say take it back.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 9, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I initially thought it was kind of cool, especially since Apple finally came out with a two button mouse sort-of.  And having tried it out at the Apple Store I thought it was OK.  But the more I think about it I would much rather have something from a third party manufacturer anyways.  It would definitely be cheaper than the Mighty Mouse and a lot more functional.


I agree. The Mighty Mouse is quite an expensive mouse. You can get much more functional and better working mice for a lot less.


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 9, 2005)

I got mine as a gift, I usually keep it in its box and take it with me when I am on the go with my laptop. On my desktop I use a Logitech MX518 gaming mouse, its 1000x better... now I really want the new Logitech G5 laser mouse... mmmm

I haven't had any problems with the Mighty mouse, but going back and forth between a normal mouse and it I still haven't gotten used to lifting my left finger up when right clicking, can be kind of annoying. The scroll  ball is a blast though.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2005)

I usually hold up my finger for the right click anyways no matter what mouse I use, so that wouldn't even be an issue for me.  I've already accustomed myself to that.

I guess I would just feel more comfortable with something from Logitech since i've been using them for years .


----------



## Perseus (Nov 9, 2005)

My Logitech mouse is perfect, never breaks, and caters to all of my functional needs. Like others have said, and suggested, its cheap.


----------



## powermac (Nov 10, 2005)

I am so used to the single button mouse, that even on my PC at work, I automatically click and hold down what I think is the ctrl key.  I thought about the Mighty mouse, still happy with my Apple mouse, even though the scrolling on my PB 15 would be nice. I have a intellimouse from M$, don't even use that. The Apple mouse feels more comfortable in my hand.


----------



## fryke (Nov 10, 2005)

You've got scrolling on your TrackPad, no? If your model hasn't got that yet, you can use iScroll2 ...


----------



## powermac (Nov 11, 2005)

I do, I use a mouse with my PB mostly.


----------



## gwynarion (Nov 12, 2005)

I use Mighty Mice at work and expect to have one come when I buy my next computer (hopefully very soon).  All the same I am going to continue using my Kensington mouse.  I've tried Logitech and Kensington mice and I find them both to be exceptional in terms of their quality and ergonomics.  The one thing which is a deal breaker for me is Kensington's software.  I like it better than Logitech's, especially the ability to program chords.


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 6, 2005)

Blah, I think Apple wanted to flip the bird to everyone who has been screaming for a two-button mouse forever.  Technically, they *still* have never produced a two-button mouse.  The Mighty Mouse is still one button, with right-click functionality that mostly works, and is sort of intuitive.

Problem is, most folks just want a normal two-button mouse.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Logitech doesn't cater very well for left handers though! Shame, they look like a great mouse. gwynarion cad as duit? An bhfuil tú in ann Gaeilge a labhairt?


----------



## powermac (Dec 22, 2005)

Thought I would give Mighty Mouse a try, since it was a cheap Apple gift to myself. Being a long time Mac user, it takes a little learning curve to accumulate to the two buttons. So far I like it.


----------



## Shookster (Dec 22, 2005)

powermac said:
			
		

> Thought I would give Mighty Mouse a try, since it was a cheap Apple gift to myself. Being a long time Mac user, it takes a little learning curve to accumulate to the two buttons. So far I like it.



I'm a Windows convert and the only thing I didn't like about it was that I normally rest my finger on the left button whilst I press the right. Because MightyMouse uses sensors and not buttons, you have to completely lift your finger off the left mouse button in order to press the right, which feels weird for Windows users.


----------



## fryke (Mar 15, 2006)

Reviving this old thread, because today I've bought myself a Mighty Mouse. In short: It sucks. There are three distinctive problems:

1.) I feel like I'll get carpal tunnel in no time after using the mouse for only a couple of minutes. I guess I'll have to hold it differently somehow, but it just doesn't feel right. I have no problems with a bigger mouse (the oldest optical Microsoft mouse is the one I love best, actually) or a smaller mouse (a smaller MS I've bought gives me no trouble, either), but this one somehow... Well it doesn't feel right. I hope I'll get used to how it feels, because else I've just bought something to hang on the wall. (No, I won't give it away, I really like how it looks on the wall.)

2.) Drag & Drop doesn't work. So you click on a file in the Finder and start moving. If you have to move it more than, say, 400px, you have to lift the mouse. Dashboard or whatever function you have on Squeeze kicks in and drops the file. Or the click-function just goes away. Either way: Can't really drag a file from A to B. This sucks.

3.) Right-clicking. I know. You have to move the left finger in order to make the mouse notice right-clicking. I think this is what gives me that carpal tunnel feeling, really. Half of the time I forget about lifting my left finger first, I swear, do it right and almost get a cramp in my right hand. It sucks.

Really... I can't state it any differently: There was nothing _wrong_ with how other companies designed two-button mice with scroll-wheels. Apple could have even _done_ the thing with the scroll-point-thingie, but the mouse really needs two actual buttons, I believe, in order to work right. Since this is now the default mouse on new Macs, I strongly feel that Apple has to change it. I'm aware that some people like it, and I really like how it looks, too, but for now, I'm going back to my MS mouse.


----------



## sgould (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought I'd made an expensive mistake at first and had the same finger cramps, but a few months and I'd forgotten the problem ever existed - until you posted this!!

I think the main thing I did was to disable the side buttons.  I was always triggering something with them by mistake. Now I hold the mouse straighter with my fourth finger alongside and ahead of the side button and my thumb a bit behind the other side button, and it's fine.

I also had a problem with the cursor jumping to the corners. A change of mousemat (or no mat at all) sorted it out. I think it has problems working on screen printed (lots of dots) surfaces.


----------



## Mystic Gohan (Mar 15, 2006)

I love my mighty mouse. I love the fact i dont have to crtl-click. because that is pretty annoying sometimes. one of the best accessories that i have boughten.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 15, 2006)

my mighty mouse lasted 5 hours.  the clincher was the fact that on my current mouse (a playfully-coloured ms optical wireless), and with any other third part mouse i can expose all windows with the middle mouse button to drag and drop a file across apps.  not with the mighty mouse.

also when i'm tired, i lean on the mouse, sort of.  eventually this makes it click, as the whole thing is a button.  this makes crazy things happen, and was a reason i got a 3rd party mouse in the first place.

plus it's got a wire attached.


----------



## powermac (Mar 16, 2006)

It took some time to get used to my Mighty Mouse. Essential it is all habits. I love the mouse now, and using it has become one of new habits.


----------



## HateEternal (Mar 16, 2006)

I've had my MM for a while, I honestly don't remember the last time I used it. It's not a terrible mouse, but it doesn't compare at all to my Logitech MX518.

However, I just took huge plunge on another interesting input device after reading the ars review. 

It costs a lot. Too much even, but for some reason I really wanted to try this out. I can never find a comfortable sitting position when I am computing, and when I spend an average 10+ hours a day infront of a computer it really could make a difference if I could sit comfortably while using my computer. I also hate moving my hand from the keyboard to the mouse, I typically try and use the keyboard as much as possible, but a lot of times it is a lot quicker to just use a mouse.

Anyways, I have this vision of me sitting at work programming with my feet on the desk.

It's kind of gross how much money I have spent on input devices alone. At the same time though, it does significantly impact the computing experience.
/threadjack


----------



## mindbend (Mar 16, 2006)

I LOVE the scrolly ball and HATE the side clicking. Completely useless side clicking. Could not have been designed worse if they had put the button underneath the mouse.

In the end, I gave it up because I really have become used to five (properly placed) buttons.

Also, I had a small bit of an issue on right clicks, but not too bad. My coworked had a lot of right click issues, so he stopped using it as well. I think it was just his big hands, but either way, it didn't work out. We both love the scrolly wheel though. 

Here's hoping for a better MM2.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 16, 2006)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> However, I just took huge plunge on another interesting input device after reading the ars review.
> /threadjack


I wonder if you'll get tired of it before you finish learning how to use it.



> It may require 30-60 hours of use to achieve typing speeds of 30-60 words per minute. The ability to type quickly and comfortably away from a desk, however, is worth the effort.


----------



## HateEternal (Mar 16, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> I wonder if you'll get tired of it before you finish learning how to use it.



This thought had crossed my mind. However, I spend a lot time in font of the computer, i mean a lot. Some days it's like 8 hours at work then another 8 when I get home. Last Friday after working a full day (7:30 - 4:30) I stayed up till around 3:00 working on something at home. I don't plan on using this at work until I get efficient with it, but I have plenty of time at home where I am working on something, or chatting, that isn't mission critical.


----------



## Jason (Mar 17, 2006)

bleh, mighty mouse = waste of money imo


----------



## senne (Mar 18, 2006)

Not if you want a good scroller.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 21, 2006)

yea, the fine-scrolling abilities is enough to sell it to me. Going back to those clunky scroll wheels that jumps a half-page at a time is horrible. 

Anyone heard about the hardware easter egg where the mighty mouse's red glow underneith projects the image of an actual mouse on the desk. 

Not sure if just a coincidence, but I've tried it on mine and it looks an awful lot like a mouse to me.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting....I thought I would try to do that with my Apple Bluetooth Wireless Mouse.  Scared that crap out of me in this dark room right now....looks like some freaky skull.


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, I like that description, clunky scrollers that jump half a page. Apparently setting up a mouse is out of the question  Regardless, enjoy your mouse


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 22, 2006)

my microsoft mouse has smooth scrolling, and i can scroll one pixel at a time...


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Jason said:
			
		

> lol, I like that description, clunky scrollers that jump half a page. Apparently setting up a mouse is out of the question  Regardless, enjoy your mouse



yea, I know yo ucan set it up, but the problem isn'tthe settings, it's the hardware. The wheel doesn't fluidly spin, it "clicks" large chunks at a time. So, if you change the settings so that it only jumps a few pixels at a time, you have to spin the wheel around 20 times to scroll any great distance. 

Newer mice, like the ones Major Burns describes, are much better. Mine is a 5-year-old Logitech.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 23, 2006)

I've found that the drivers included with mice often don't allow for a really broad selection of settings.
USB Overdrive, http://usboverdrive.com, a universal driver for virtually all mice, has an incredible range of settings; one can  fine tune settings in a way not possible with most mouse drivers.
I use it, exclusively, for my 5 mice.  It's superior to the drivers which came with any of them.  I like to change mice according to my mood and don't need 5 different drivers installed.  USB Overdrive efficiently takes care of them all.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 23, 2006)

i like razer pro 1.6
it's better than MM.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 18, 2006)

personally, when apple came out with the mighty mouse, i was real excited, but when i went to an apple store to play with it, i was extremely disappointed. the shell still acts as one button, and when you click on the left or the right, or even the middle for gods sake, it feels as if you're using the old pro mouse..the whole thing clicks down and you're not quite sure if you got the right button until you see the contextual menu or expose (or anything else you set it to do..which isnt much as its functionality in programmability of the buttons is highly limited). if you're looking for a multifunctional mouse, i'd highly recommend a logitech product. i bought an mx700 two years ago, and when it didn't hold a charge anymore, i called in to get a replacement. not only were they happy to send me a new product free of charge, but they told me they dont make the mx700 anymore so theyd send me an mx1000 instead. their customer support is unbelievable and their mice are outstanding...

price-wise..if youre already goign to be spending at least $50 for an optical mouse with ~ 2 or 3 buttons, go ahead and spend some $20-$30 more for something thats 5x as powerful such as the mx1000, which has 8 buttons, a battery meter, and is laser powered, not optical (i think 10x the precision or something..works on surfaces optical doesnt because it has a different reflection mechanism).

anyway, didn't mean to burst your bubble just thought id give my two cents


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Personally, I think you need to give it time. I was disappointed when I first got it, but when you get the hang of it, it really is fantatstic. It's like OS X -- if you try and use OS X like windows you will find it frustrating an unintuitive. You have to leave expectations at the door. 

When are they gonna release a bluetooth mighty mouse? that;s all I have to say!


----------



## powermac (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree, the mighty mouse takes time to get used to. I am sure their are better ones to purchase. I would say it took me about a week or more to get used to and enjoy it. A scroll wheel mouse just makes sense for a 15' PB. 
I had a Microsoft Intellimouse or something, it was not bad, except the mouse was large and felt awkward in my hand.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 19, 2006)

is anyone else aware that os x hardware scrolling behavior is like molasses? yet when you actually point to the scroll bar and drag that down, it's smooth and responsive?

how can i speed up my scrolling? it's currently at the highest system preference will go, and i don't want to use usb overdrive just for that.  where's the speed stored? which .plist and how do i edit it?


----------

